# TT Forum Blind Date!!



## loz_tt (Aug 7, 2006)

So then guys n gals......

anyone ever found love on this forum......?

Should be an area where single TT owners can chat!!!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i agree although im not single but always up for a laugh


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

LOL

Happily married I'm afraid!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## loz_tt (Aug 7, 2006)

cheer up JAAYDE!! 

would be a laugh!? :?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

loz_tt said:


> cheer up JAAYDE!!
> 
> would be a laugh!? :?


I'm very cheery.. its your avatar.. it playing with my mind


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I did with a yellow TT  :lol:


----------



## ade2005 (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm to ugly, that's why I have the TT to make up for it.


----------



## loz_tt (Aug 7, 2006)

come on then.......

who is up for this?!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ade2005 said:


> I'm to ugly, that's why I have the TT to make up for it.


We know :wink: :lol:


----------



## loz_tt (Aug 7, 2006)

come on then.......

who is up for this?!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

loz_tt said:


> come on then.......
> 
> who is up for this?!


I am have you got the lady in your avatars phone number


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> loz_tt said:
> 
> 
> > come on then.......
> ...


Oi after me... :twisted:


----------



## loz_tt (Aug 7, 2006)

i wish!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > loz_tt said:
> ...


You should have been quicker I wont be long  :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


thats okay then


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE said:
> ...


I bet she will not think so :lol: :lol:


----------



## ade2005 (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## loz_tt (Aug 7, 2006)

ha!

away lads!

keep it clean!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

loz_tt said:


> ha!
> 
> away lads!
> 
> keep it clean!!!


It is clean its just your dirty mind :wink: :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> loz_tt said:
> 
> 
> > ha!
> ...


he can't help it.. look at his avatar.. :roll:


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

See check out my new avatar - told you it's me!! :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

carly said:


> See check out my new avatar - told you it's me!! :lol:


you tease... :twisted:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I did with a yellow custard pie :wink:  :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I did with a yellow custard pie :wink:  :lol:


It was a yellow custard tart Dave :wink:


----------



## loz_tt (Aug 7, 2006)

evryones got that friday feelin!!!

good one carly!!!!

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

carly said:


> See check out my new avatar - told you it's me!! :lol:


your face could have been on there all along i never got that far up the pic :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > See check out my new avatar - told you it's me!! :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: well said


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > See check out my new avatar - told you it's me!! :lol:
> ...


PMSL

I'm changing it now. 8)


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

forums are bad places for love unless it is a car ya wanting to fall for :lol:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

I may be mistaken but I'm sure I heard that Jampott met his lady Lisa through the TT. So, it maybe does happen?

He might not be able to see his feet any more but he surely landed on them there!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Here is a pic of yellowtt [Andy] after a pie eating session


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> Here is a pic of yellowtt [Andy] after a pie eating session


WHAT that skinny little tosser is not me :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

loz_tt said:


> anyone ever found love on this forum......?


Yup 

Hev x


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think you'll find that there has been more than one Love found on this forum :wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> I think you'll find that there has been more than one Love found on this forum :wink:


Come on then Mark, enlighten us :wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> loz_tt said:
> 
> 
> > anyone ever found love on this forum......?
> ...


Do tell Hev :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > I think you'll find that there has been more than one Love found on this forum :wink:
> ...


So you don't know who Mark's partner is ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > loz_tt said:
> ...


   

Hev x


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Would I be right in thinking that she's living temporarily in a foreign country? :wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Hev, spill..................... :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> ...


Huh???? Now I'm lost.............. with HevNav that is easy but that is switched off just now 

'He' is in the same country as me :roll:

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


OK here is a pic of Hev and me ,,, guess which one is Hev ??? 
:-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> ...


Dave, you PROMISED you'd keep that pic in your private collection along with the others! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Sorry Hev      :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Apology accepted Darling :-* 

Hev x


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

nutts said:


> I think you'll find that there has been more than one Love found on this forum :wink:


Mark, not you and Granny???


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Apology accepted Darling :-*
> 
> Hev x


Sorry for the other girls in the pic ,,, don't get jealous :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* 
You are still the best one


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

davidg said:


> OK here is a pic of Hev and me ,,, guess which one is Hev ???
> :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


The one in the middle????

Scurries away for cover....... :-* 
Quickly!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Apology accepted Darling :-*
> ...


Ahhhhhh shucks! But YOU stood me up last wekend :x .......... :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I know    i will make it up to you next time we meet [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Silversea said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > OK here is a pic of Hev and me ,,, guess which one is Hev ???
> ...


.............. and Dave (2nd from the left) has changed his hair from platinum blonde to jet black - god knows why, platinum hides the grey better 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> i will make it up to you next time we meet [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Pie-modding competition en-route to Donnington??? 

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > i will make it up to you next time we meet [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> ...


Just look at Andy ,,,,,,,,,
No more pies !!!!!1


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I've seen the odd one or two. Wouldnt have said it was love though. More lust.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

John and Helen at the Trevi Fountain few weeks back, we met at a TT Barbeque over 3 years ago and are now engaged !

Without this forum and the TT I would never discovered the love of my life [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Dave that is just a training pic I am now fully match fit


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

TTotal said:


> John and Helen at the Trevi Fountain few weeks back, we met at a TT Barbeque over 3 years ago and are now engaged !
> 
> Without this forum and the TT I would never discovered the love of my life [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Is that the famous fountain in Italy you chuck money into and the more you chuck in the more lucky in luv youll be!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That's it Spud, you have to chuck 3 coins in behind you and they say you will return to Rome. Not sure abour love though...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I enjoy my freedom and singledom far to much, no one to nag me or anything, I have a cleaner for all my chores..

Oh and it allows me more money to spend on my car, or give to Ed at APS..


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


luki git


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Here you are then...


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Here you are then...


I'm all cried out but I'm sure I can find a use for them :!:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i know who hevi s maddly in love with....... infact ive met him...... very nice guy indeed :wink:


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> i know who hevi s maddly in love with....... infact ive met him...... very nice guy indeed :wink:


100 miles between you :!:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

kammy ~ :lol: you were not quick on the up-take tho - quote from kammy to Mr Hev......"thought you were bringing your girlfriend?" ......... I was standing right next to him!!! Ya Muppet :roll:



spud said:


> 100 miles between you :!:


120 actually............ no wonder my TT is racking up the miles (oh and his toy too :?)

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> kammy ~ :lol: you were not quick on the up-take tho - quote from kammy to Mr Hev......"thought you were bringing your girlfriend?" ......... I was standing right next to him!!! Ya Muppet :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you like to rephrase that :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > kammy ~ :lol: you were not quick on the up-take tho - quote from kammy to Mr Hev......"thought you were bringing your girlfriend?" ......... I was standing right next to him!!! Ya Muppet :roll:
> ...


  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

upiker2005 said:


> I may be mistaken but I'm sure I heard that Jampott met his lady Lisa through the TT. So, it maybe does happen?
> 
> He might not be able to see his feet any more but he surely landed on them there!


Where've you been for the past 12months? 
Yeah we met on the forum 3+ years ago and initially hated each other!

I know of at least 6 others too!

Nutts & Lou, Head ed and Paula, TTotal and Helen... considering there's only about 10 women that's quite an acheivement.

So you never know!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> kammy ~ :lol: you were not quick on the up-take tho - quote from kammy to Mr Hev......"thought you were bringing your girlfriend?" ......... I was standing right next to him!!! Ya Muppet :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh another one living 120miles apart, same with Tim and I.

Not for much longer though..we're just waiting for them to build our new house!

So Hev who is your mystery man?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > kammy ~ :lol: you were not quick on the up-take tho - quote from kammy to Mr Hev......"thought you were bringing your girlfriend?" ......... I was standing right next to him!!! Ya Muppet :roll:
> ...


He is much less of a mystery than she is!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

davidg said:


> OK here is a pic of Hev and me ,,, guess which one is Hev ???
> :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


Dave - too easy! Hev is Scottish so she is one of the two ladies with the pale blue skin on the right.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

TTotal said:


> John and Helen at the Trevi Fountain few weeks back, we met at a TT Barbeque over 3 years ago and are now engaged !
> 
> Without this forum and the TT I would never discovered the love of my life [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


And me don't forget :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Someone should tell John that electricity and water don't mix. Look what it has done to the poor chap's hair... :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

John C said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> He is much less of a mystery than she is!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


You think??? :roll: The male species is a complex creature .............. including you 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phope said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Remind me which side you are on Mr Phope?! :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

usually the right side...sometimes the left :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phope said:


> usually the right side...sometimes the left :lol:












Hev x :roll:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

loz_tt said:


> So then guys n gals......
> _
> anyone ever found love on this forum......? _


_

*The nearest I'll ever get to love on this forum is laying prostrate across coope's laptop!!!!:? *

[smiley=gorgeous.gif]_


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > usually the right side...sometimes the left :lol:
> ...


Go for both at once Pete, you know you want to!

:wink:

<cough>


----------



## darele (Apr 21, 2007)

good boy.


ade2005 said:


> I'm to ugly, that's why I have the TT to make up for it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I did with a yellow TT  :lol:


So did I


----------

